# Bi-Amping



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

Putting aside the merits of bi-amping could someone please tell me if I could bi-amp my speakers given the following situation:

1) Front Polk RTi A9's which are bi-ampable.

2) Yamaha RX-V1000 receiver 5.1 with pre-outs for all five channels.

3) Emotiva UPA-7 amp.

Can I pre-out the first five channels to the Emotiva and then use channel 6 & 7 on the Emotiva to bi-amp the polk fronts?

Thanks


Mark


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You are talking about biamping a full signal for both?

Yes, it's possible, just split the pre-out signal from the Yam and feed both amp channels. Be sure to remove that connector/biwwire plate at the terminal. I'm not sure what damage it would do with two amps in parallel. :yikes:

The other thing you may be able to do is actually perform crossover functions in the receiver. Some receivers allow for using the zone2 or 6 and 7 surround pre-outs to perform biamping on the mains. Usually this only has a rudimentary crossover setup (bass / rest of the speaker) and some fixed crossover points, which may or may not work for you. If you like tweaking, it may be worth trying to see if you like the sound better. That is a beefy amp, though, I bet it can handle the speakers pretty well single wired. But try it every which way and see what you like.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Exactly as Anthony posted you can biamp your Polks. Just have to split the Front Left and Front Right Preamp Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack,

So how do you split the pre-out?

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You just need to pick up a Y Adapter. Actually two. They are usually used by folks using 2 subwoofers when their AVR/SSP only has one Subwoofer Preout.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Try bi-amping and without it, see if you can hear any difference, and pick the method you prefer.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=091-1045

OR

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=091-510

They also make cables like this, but this is the simplest.


----------



## badaboom (Oct 23, 2009)

I read the following in this thread (http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=amps&action=display&thread=3051) - should help you folks with this question of bi-amping with the UPA-7 (note: he says bi-wiring below but what he's talking about is bi-amping...lots of folks seem to confuse these two) :
==================================================================================
So, if you have two channels (each capable of 150 watts) you do not receive 300 watts at the speaker. What you do get from bi-wiring is better control of cone movement. This means that at times you get more accurate response, separation, and a more stable sound stage. You don't necessarily get any more power than if you didn't bi-wire. What ever increase in power you receive will never be double that of a single channel.
==============================================================================
I'm getting my UPA-7 Monday Fedex and I'm psyched to bi-amp my Rti10's and my CSi5 cetner - all three of them split up the signal between the woofers and the midrange/tweeter.....not like a woofer/tweeter split - should make a difference putting discreet power into both .....but I'll try it both ways and see which is better.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

badaboom said:


> I read the following in this thread (http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=amps&action=display&thread=3051) - should help you folks with this question of bi-amping with the UPA-7 (note: he says bi-wiring below but what he's talking about is bi-amping...lots of folks seem to confuse these two) :
> ==================================================================================
> So, if you have two channels (each capable of 150 watts) you do not receive 300 watts at the speaker. What you do get from bi-wiring is better control of cone movement. This means that at times you get more accurate response, separation, and a more stable sound stage. You don't necessarily get any more power than if you didn't bi-wire. What ever increase in power you receive will never be double that of a single channel.
> ==============================================================================
> I'm getting my UPA-7 Monday Fedex and I'm psyched to bi-amp my Rti10's and my CSi5 cetner - all three of them split up the signal between the woofers and the midrange/tweeter.....not like a woofer/tweeter split - should make a difference putting discreet power into both .....but I'll try it both ways and see which is better.


Bi-amping is for DIY audio not for standard setups. The amp will deliver the same amount of power through one wire as it will through 2.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Confusion between bi-amping and bi-wiring abounds.


----------



## badaboom (Oct 23, 2009)

yes but roadrunner at Emotiva is talking about the benefits of using one channel of the emotiva upa-7 (7-channel amplifier) for the bass of the front-right speaker and another channel for mid-range/tweeter of the front-right speaker, using a Y cable between the pre/pro and the amplifier, leaving the passive crossovers in the speakers alone....in his words, the benefits are: "better control of cone movement. This means that at times you get more accurate response, separation, and a more stable sound stage." 

Electronics experts write about the benefits of the signal separation as far back as you can go - preferably to an active crossover, but not everyone has the time or money to make that happen.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

badaboom said:


> yes but roadrunner at Emotiva is talking about the benefits of using one channel of the emotiva upa-7 (7-channel amplifier) for the bass of the front-right speaker and another channel for mid-range/tweeter of the front-right speaker, using a Y cable between the pre/pro and the amplifier, leaving the passive crossovers in the speakers alone....in his words, the benefits are: "better control of cone movement. This means that at times you get more accurate response, separation, and a more stable sound stage."
> 
> Electronics experts write about the benefits of the signal separation as far back as you can go - preferably to an active crossover, but not everyone has the time or money to make that happen.


Without the use of an active crossover there is no need for bi-amping. That's the point of using bi-amping. It allows you to use an active crossover.


----------



## badaboom (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll try it both ways with my emotiva and let you know.....I have found some disagreement on this topic, both in the casual posts and the engineer type posts.


----------

